# Vegtable oils only Pumpkin soap



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, Tab, I know Shannan send you down some of her great pumpkin soaps, but I had the urge and made an 80 ounce batch, a double, in my new TOG 12/24 bar Divider Slab Mold.  I used a TOG 8 Wire Cutter set at 1-1/8" wire spacing to slice them in half. Here are some pics of the soap and the new TOG Planer/Beveler:



















Tab, tell your hubby, Paul's Floap is headed your way shortly!

Thanks guys!
 :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 16, 2007)

Yehaw! Please send a paypal invoice to me. You should have my addy/ID.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 16, 2007)

BTW: I have not gotten anything from smelli, she is just s tease :roll: .


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 16, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> BTW: I have not gotten anything from smelli, she is just s tease :roll: .



No way, not our Shannan!     She is just too busy making those big bucks at her shows and new etsy store!  Shannan, girl, no punkin soap for Tab? :?   Come on, let us share some of that great Smelli soap! 8) 

Paul....


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 17, 2007)

Paul, you are hooking us up w/ the pumpkin. I have my eye on her choc/expresso & cranberry or cran/fig bars (for starters).

What else do you have made up & ready to sell Paul , in the all veggie variety?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 17, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Paul, you are hooking us up w/ the pumpkin. I have my eye on her choc/expresso & cranberry or cran/fig bars (for starters).
> 
> What else do you have made up & ready to sell Paul , in the all veggie variety?



Nothing right now.  I have about 200 bars in stock, but all have tallow/lard in them at about 25% total.
Do you still want about 5 bars?  I'll just send them to you naked if you don't mind.  They will be less cost that way.  I'm going to start making more all veggie soap than tallow/lard based soap.  Tallow/Lard soaps do sell well locally, but online all veggie sells better.  The next 4 or 5 batches will be all veggie. Do you or Dan have a special scent you would like more bars in?
I'm going to send the bars out to you this weekend.  They will be about 2 weeks old when you get them, usable, but better to cure for a few more weeks, as you know.  The goat milk, aloe vera juice, silk, all make for a nice feeling bar even though they are so "young."

Thanks Tab!  I'll be talking with you my friend!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> BTW: I have not gotten anything from smelli, she is just s tease :roll: .



LOL! IM SORRY TAB! MY Grand Opening is this weekend! I promise I will send it Monday! PROMISE! LOL

ETA: All my bars are veggie!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 17, 2007)

NAKED???????  WHHHEEE oh, sorry got carried away there


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 17, 2007)

I know smelli, just giving you a hrad time/

Paul, 5 bars is good. We love Lav Vanilla too & I know that is one of your specialties.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 17, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I know smelli, just giving you a hrad time/
> 
> Paul, 5 bars is good. We love Lav Vanilla too & I know that is one of your specialties.



I'll do a "Lavinilla" batch for you guys in veggie!

Paul.... :wink:


----------

